# Sex Positions Wanted



## MarriageWisdom_ Seeker (Dec 24, 2009)

I am an obese woman {tryn to work on that} but my husband is not "big" any good, helpful,diff positions to try to help? we have tried doggy {and I don't really get off w that one, but it is pleasureable} and the basic positions.


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

"M.W.S." 

My wife is a bigger girl, just my type! 

I am not sure what it is "Called" but you should try it from the side, you lay flat on your back, he lays on his side beside you and kinda perpindicular, you lift your leg (or both depending on comfort) closest to him to allow to move his penis in place. It is terrific for him to be able to stimulate your clitoris, breasts or anus since his hands will be free.


----------

